
Drauger OS – Make your gaming experience perpetually pleasurable - doener
https://draugeros.org/go/
======
HomeDeLaPot
So does this come with a bunch of Linux gaming software preinstalled and
preconfigured, or is the main draw just the optimizations? I feel like the
Home & About pages could include more details.

------
nix23
Wow, and another Linux Distro with the focus "HIGHER PERFORMANCE" and "A FOCUS
ON SECURITY" and "Make your gaming experience perpetually pleasurable", just
WOW.

------
dartharva
Amazingly, it just denied me from browsing the site when I clicked the about
page. It says, "Forbidden - Visitors from your country are not permitted to
browse this site."

Feels aggressive.

~~~
nix23
What?? Witch country is that?

~~~
Sathi
I too got that error. I tried to open that page
([https://draugeros.org/go/](https://draugeros.org/go/)) from India.

~~~
nix23
That sound's terrible, is that even legal to restrict the distribution of
GPL'd software to different countries?

------
0xbkt
You could at least have a media page in the website for people to see how it
looks like.

